# Help! Am I ovulating now!??



## kylieboo (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi girls, sorry if in the wrong place here, but couldnt find any recent threads about so thought would just ask a quick question here since it seems an active thread! quick intro, PCOS and on first cycle of Femara (CD3-7) - like Clomid, an ovulation inducer) I am currently CD11 and since I have no idea what it is like to ovulate as have done so rarely on my own, just wanting some quick advice as I am not sure if I have, am or are about to OV!!

On CD 9 I did OPK and 2 coloured pink lines were verrrrrry similar in colour therefore perhaps an LH surge? CD10 OPK result was neg (line was definately lighter than coverline) and today CD11 OPK negative, 1 line only. A dramatic difference in only 3 days. Very watery 'down there' last 3 days and today had terrible bloating and cramps for no particular reasons so suspected maybe OV? CD 9 & 10 BBT temps ever so slighly risen however silly me forgot to tgaker temp this morning at this crucial time! based on this info, do you think its possible I ovulated a couple of days ago, this afternoon or maybe I am all wrong and its still yet to come on CD 14 and beyond? NO idea as have no previous regular cycle to compare it too and first time on OV inducer so not sure how fast it works after the last pill is taken on CD7! can anyone help as want to get some BD action in tonight if not too late!  Cheers girls! x


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Kylieboo,

When I was on Clomid, I used an online Clomid calculator to work out when was the best time. I don't know if it's the same timescale for Femera, but you put in the date of your first tablet and then it tells you when to start LH testing, when to start BD'ing and when you're most likely to O (which is 36-48hrs after your +OPK). I've also read (can't remember where) that you should go by the date of your first + OPK to BD, even if you get a + later on, in which case you should continue BD'ing every 24-48hrs.

Are you having a blood test to confirm you've O'd?

The calculator is here: http://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculator

Hope this helps. xx

PS I was reading your diary yesterday (not stalking you - honest!) and am so glad you're feeling better after your CD9 low


----------



## kylieboo (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks again. I feel like the crazy poster on the forum! ha ha. Glad you enjoying my diary / blog. Its very therapeutic writing it I find, I can say the things I would feel embarrassed saying to my friends and partner


----------

